# Brakes quit working



## Sosad (Nov 13, 2011)

I have had my cruze eco 7,000 miles. I have had the transmission not engage, hesitation on taking off (of course always happens pulling out into traffic) running rough engine, hard shifting and now I go to use the brakes and nothing happens. This car scares me! It is going to get me killed. And the dealership says it doesnt happen to them when they drive it so therefore they will not do anything about it. Do you suppose the warranty will cover hospital/funeral costs? Seriously though, is anyone else having brake problems? It, so far, only happens when I first start up so I thankfully am not going fast. I am so disgusted; all the money to pay for it and I got a lemon. The ironic part is we got a new car for my safety because of the time I put in on the road and the night time hours. I felt safer in my 1999 Grand Am.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Any lights on the dash? Is the master cylinder reservoir full? Are you having clutch problems if you're a manual transmission Eco? 

If you feel/hear a grind from the brakes that happens right around 10 mph immediately after you start the car, it's the ABS system testing itself, and is normal. 

Also, does your E-brake hold the car on a hill by itself? If it doesn't, the rear drums need to be adjusted.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

What exactly happens with the brake issue? Is there fluid in the master cylinder? If you aren't leaking fluid it is pretty much not possible for the brakes to just not work, especially nowadays when they are sectioned off so if you lose one you will still have brakes. It is a mechanical system so when you push the pedal something will happen unless you've had a catastrophic failure on all your braking components.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I know how you feel, I felt more confident in my prizm then I do in the Cruze. I just hope once the kinks are gone it will be trouble free for a long time. If I were you I would be contacting everyone about the issues your having.

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that guys.  Hope you get it resolved! "good thing" is that I think you truly got a lemon(s) bc there are a million of them on the road and we are not hearing about any stuff like this. I myself have worked on many many of them at the dealer and all the owners are happy and feel safe / trouble free. Sucks for you though  Maybe get a different one / trade it in?


----------



## Sosad (Nov 13, 2011)

There is no grinding noise. I have an automatic (with that low standard also). I do not think there was any lights on the dash but I was freaked and may not have seen it. I pressed on the brake and it felt like, the pressure - firmness? was not there. Like the brake was going to the floor. The first time I pumped the brake and it seemed to help. This last time I was backing up into a street so I was going faster. I pressed the brake and nothing happened. I was heading for a ditch and paniced. (yup, i am female LOL) I basically stood on the brake then started pumping again. Both ways I was slowing but just barely. Very scary feeling to use the brake and the car just keeps moving!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Does the E-brake work? And, does it hit the center console lid when it goes up? 

Also, does the problem only happen in Reverse when going backwards, or in Drive too?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Go to the dealership and ask to speak to the service manager and tell him exactly what has happened so far. If the car is acting up when you get to the dealership ask him to go on a short test drive with you so he can feel it for himself. If it's acting OK when you take it in tell him it's a very serious intermittant problem and explain as close as you can exactly when it happens (if it's predictable). Bascially tell him what you said in your post.

If that doesn't get you car fixed, call GM with the number in the owner's manual.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Pm me, I have a	chevy customer care number. They'll help you get things straightened out. They did for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Xenocamry said:


> Pm me, I have a chevy customer care number. They'll help you get things straightened out. They did for me.


If you have the Chevy customer care number, post it. No reason to keep that in PMs.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The brakes on this car are amazing to me for a "compact" car. No complaints. Definitely get that checked out.


----------



## CruznTX (Nov 8, 2011)

sounds like it may be an intermittent computer or brake control module issue. are there any loose ground wires at the car's grounding points?


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Its one of these 2:
1800 489 4646
1800 222 1020

One is gm family benifits, and one is customer care. I don't remember which its which though. Customer care will create a case and assign you a rep to be your point of contact to handle everything with the dealer. Trust me, the dealer will change their tune when corporate gets on them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Robert (Apr 17, 2011)

*brakes*

Take your cruze to the dealership tomorrow. Do not drive it around. If the brakes fail and you have an accedent. They may never find the problem. Talk to the service manager and tell him to inspect the entire baraking system . If they refuse. CALL GM customer service on the spot. What you are experinceing is a loss of fluid control in the master cly. not a loose wire or connection. the problem relates to the cups inside the master flipping for some reason and causing the loss of brake pressure. 
Also , remember that your emg. brake can be used to slow the vehicle if the brakes fail. Just remember to hold the button in as you pull it up as hard as you can, plus the stopping distance will be triple


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

The OP should file a safety complaint at https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm.


----------



## Sosad (Nov 13, 2011)

I do not think I want to report this yet. It seems to be a problem specific to just my car unlike the engine and transmission troubles. I am going to take the advice to contact the dealer tomorrow. I will write down every thing I have heard here and give it to the service manager. Wish me luck! I will post how it goes.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

You have a small leak in the brake line, or something is kicking your shoes/pads away from the drums/rotors, overnight... Pedal goes to the floor first thing, then pump it a couple times and you have relatively normal feeling brakes means there's likely a hole, somewhere... 

This is likely not a MFG defect, but is more likely that something on the road hit a rear brake line and put a small hole in it, and is causing your issue... 

Did the dealership even put it up on the lift and look at the brakes and lines?

You may have to park it there the night before, and have them drive it first thing in the morning, for them to see the issue... 

Mike


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Sosad said:


> I do not think I want to report this yet. It seems to be a problem specific to just my car unlike the engine and transmission troubles. I am going to take the advice to contact the dealer tomorrow. I will write down every thing I have heard here and give it to the service manager. Wish me luck! I will post how it goes.


I'd report it once it gets fixed and the cause is determined. How do you know it's specific to just your car? Have you asked all the other Cruze owners in the world? How do you know it won't happen to others in the future?

Unless it was due to user error, there's no point in not reporting it. If there is a widespread problem, it could spur a recall and help other Cruze owners.

Even if it's only just you, Chevy Recalls Cruze After A Steering Wheel Falls Off - Driver's Seat - WSJ caused a recall of 2100 Cruzes resulted from a SINGLE incident (In Sweeping Action, G.M. Recalls 154,000 Chevrolet Cruze Models - NYTimes.com and http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/docservlet/Artemis/Public/Recalls/2011/V/RCDNN-11V221-7325.pdf from Recalls Documents | Safercar.gov | NHTSA). http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/docservlet/Artemis/Public/Recalls/2011/V/RCQPR-11V221-0211.pdf says that 138 (of the apparent 2400) needed repair if you look at the 11V-221 row.

If it were the hypothetical situation that bartonmd suggested, it's still safety complaint reporting worthy. IIRC, there have been recalls over vulnerable parts and systems before.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> If it were the hypothetical situation that bartonmd suggested, it's still safety complaint reporting worthy. IIRC, there have been recalls over vulnerable parts and systems before.


You want to do me a favor and report every vehicle ever made, for me? Well... Every vehicle ever made that has had suspension, and therefore, flex brake lines, anyway...

About 10 years ago, I was driving along the interstate in my S-10, and there was a small piece of sheet metal (maybe 1' square) that had likely fallen off of a vehicle in front of me, because it was still sliding... I went over it, and heard it hit something... I checked steering and brakes real quick, and the brakes did the 1 pump to the floor, then they worked on the second pump, so I pulled over (this is the safety feature built into proportioning valves. The first pump leaks fluid out where there's a hole, and closes the valve to that end of the braking system, then works on just the other end on the second pump)... It had somehow gotten up above the rear axle and cut a slit in the flex line where it came down to the axle... Cut through the spiral-wrap chafe guard and everything... The point is that even on something that should be totally up and out of the way, freak stuff happens... I'm not saying that this is for sure what happened to her, but we might actually figure out what the problem is before going off the deep end... 

Mike


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

My car had it's master cylinder replaced at 20 miles. Defective from the factory lol. My dealership gave me a loaner and overnighted a part to get it fixed. No problems since.

Mine would have brake pressure the first time you press the pedal then as you hold it like say at a stop light it would slowly go to the floor. Once it hit the floor the car would start to go again even with the brakes to the floor lol. I drove it home then found out it was messed up when sitting at a light and brought it back the next morning.

It was not safe to drive around, brakes are something you don't want to mess with.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> You want to do me a favor and report every vehicle ever made, for me? Well... Every vehicle ever made that has had suspension, and therefore, flex brake lines, anyway...
> ...
> I'm not saying that this is for sure what happened to her, but we might actually figure out what the problem is before going off the deep end...
> 
> Mike


I'd need the VIN and circumstances. I'll leave it to you, if you feel it's a _legitimate_ safety complaint, safety defect or non-compliance with FMVSS. When I have some time, I'll try to dig up recalls relating to vulnerabilities.

Yep. The OP should find out what exactly went wrong before filing the safety complaint w/NHTSA.


gregh2000 said:


> My car had it's master cylinder replaced at 20 miles. Defective from the factory lol. My dealership gave me a loaner and overnighted a part to get it fixed. No problems since.
> ..
> It was not safe to drive around, brakes are something you don't want to mess with.


If you haven't already, yours sounds like a legitimate safety complaint to file w/NHTSA as well.


----------



## icebluecruze1029 (Feb 29, 2012)

The same thing happened to the brakes in my car while my boyfriend was driving and caused an accident which left my car with about $8000 worth of damage. I called the dealership and told them what had happened and they didnt seem too interested or even surprised about it. We've also experienced some of the other issues you mentioned also...the car's currently at a body shop being fixed and then to the dealership to check the computer system but the thought of driving it again scares me what's going to happen next?


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^
If you experienced a legitimate safety defect and it wasn't driver error, file a safety complaint at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

When brakes fail, you have three fail-safes that you can use. 

1. Push the brake pedal down and hold it down. This will apply your braking pressure to one of the wheels, I forget which, but it will help you slow down. There's a built-in fail-safe in the event of a brake line rupture
2. Downshift into a lower gear. The engine will "engine brake" the car. 
3. Pull the handbrake a bit with your hand on the button without letting it go, adjusting how high you're holding it based on whether or not your wheels are locking up. 

Next time you're in a car, try this out so you know what to do next time it happens and you don't just freak out.

As always, contact GM with any of these issues and make sure they have a case on file for both documentation and for problem resolution purposes. Once you find the source of the problem, contact the NHTSA and file a complaint. It doesn't take a lot of complaints to form an investigation. These things happen unfortunately with all manufacturers and recalls are released to ensure that other people aren't affected.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

icebluecruze1029 said:


> The same thing happened to the brakes in my car while my boyfriend was driving and caused an accident which left my car with about $8000 worth of damage. I called the dealership and told them what had happened and they didnt seem too interested or even surprised about it. We've also experienced some of the other issues you mentioned also...the car's currently at a body shop being fixed and then to the dealership to check the computer system but the thought of driving it again scares me what's going to happen next?



icebluecruze1029,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, mileage and the name of the dealership that your vehicle is at? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think this may have happened to me today. When getting off the freeway, I throw it in neutral like I always do. I begin applying brakes and everything is fine. For a split second I get this sensation that I stalled but continue to a complete stop. I rev the engine to see if I did and it is still on. That's when the light bulb went on that it could have been the brakes. 
Only way I could describe it is, when I had a Chevy stepside, the rear struts were getting old. When breaking and happen to hit a pot hole in the road, the tire would shake and it would feel like the brake disengages for a split second. 
Im definitely bringing this up work service so at least it is in my records.
Had this been resolved for anyone?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Mick said:


> I think this may have happened to me today. When getting off the freeway, I throw it in neutral like I always do. I begin applying brakes and everything is fine. For a split second I get this sensation that I stalled but continue to a complete stop. I rev the engine to see if I did and it is still on. That's when the light bulb went on that it could have been the brakes.
> Only way I could describe it is, when I had a Chevy stepside, the rear struts were getting old. When breaking and happen to hit a pot hole in the road, the tire would shake and it would feel like the brake disengages for a split second.
> Im definitely bringing this up work service so at least it is in my records.
> Had this been resolved for anyone?


Don't mean to get off topic here but perhaps you should refer to the topic on decelerating fuel cut off, a feature on our cars that automatically cut fuel flow when coasting. I'd normally throw my car in neutral too when getting off the freeway but with the cruze this actually consumes gas. Leave it in gear. DFCO works until you coast to 30km/h, only below that will the fuel flow once more to keep the engine from stalling. Don't believe me? Just reset your fuel consumption average while coasting off the freeway, it will read 99mpg (or 0.0 l/100km) until you get to around 30km/h. You'll notice your mpg start to drop after that as it drops to 0mpg (it will start to increase if you're in l/100km mode)

Again, sorry to get off topic but I thought you should know that if coasting in neutral is something you do often. It took me a while to get used to it too. 




Back on topic now!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Mick said:


> I think this may have happened to me today. When getting off the freeway, I throw it in neutral like I always do. I begin applying brakes and everything is fine. For a split second I get this sensation that I stalled but continue to a complete stop. I rev the engine to see if I did and it is still on. That's when the light bulb went on that it could have been the brakes.
> Only way I could describe it is, when I had a Chevy stepside, the rear struts were getting old. When breaking and happen to hit a pot hole in the road, the tire would shake and it would feel like the brake disengages for a split second.
> Im definitely bringing this up work service so at least it is in my records.
> Had this been resolved for anyone?


Even without engine you still have 4-5 brake “normal” pedals. Keep in mind you have ABS sensors that are sensitive to the road bumps. It is normal, so if you have a few bumps in your way and you have to brake, then you will fill the ABS reacting different. Don’t worry about this just if you plan to drive the car off-road.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^I may have thrown you off with my truck story, but there were no bumps on the road. It's the same exit I take every day at the same speed so not sure why a sensor would act any different today.

Chuvs, the throwing it in neutral also serves as getting over an old habit of driving an automatic for the last 7 years. I stalled several times because I didn't throw it into neutral fast enough and this car is very touchy. I used to be able to coast to almost a complete stop and my cars never stalled even in 5th gear.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Even without engine you still have 4-5 brake “normal” pedals. Keep in mind you have ABS sensors that are sensitive to the road bumps. It is normal, so if you have a few bumps in your way and you have to brake, then you will fill the ABS reacting different. Don’t worry about this just if you plan to drive the car off-road.


Actually on the cruze there's an electronic brake pump that operates at half power when the engine is off. It gives you almost full brake power even with no engine.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to know, I'll update if it happens again. *fingers crossed


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

CHUV said:


> Actually on the cruze there's an electronic brake pump that operates at half power when the engine is off. It gives you almost full brake power even with no engine.


Well, I’m not sure about that. I tested a few times and after stopping the engine I got only 4-5 normal brakes. After that I had to push with all my body the brake pedal to stop the car at only 2-3MPH! What I saw is that even without engine the steering wheel gets full power. Not on steady position, just after you get 2-3 MPH. That’s nice!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> I think this may have happened to me today. When getting off the freeway, I throw it in neutral like I always do. I begin applying brakes and everything is fine. For a split second I get this sensation that I stalled but continue to a complete stop. I rev the engine to see if I did and it is still on. That's when the light bulb went on that it could have been the brakes.
> Only way I could describe it is, when I had a Chevy stepside, the rear struts were getting old. When breaking and happen to hit a pot hole in the road, the tire would shake and it would feel like the brake disengages for a split second.
> Im definitely bringing this up work service so at least it is in my records.
> Had this been resolved for anyone?




Mick,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to diagnose any issue with your vehicle. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

"No issues found". They couldn't even replicate the creaking sound I hear every time I push on the break. I'm going to have to get video.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 2, 2012)

*Brakes stop working*

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze and when I was braking for a stop light, the brake petal went to the floor and a loud noise came from the left front of the car (tire/wheel area) the brakes stop working and could not stop. It happened again when I left my appointment, I went to use the brake, and again the petal went to the floor and the loud noise again, I could not stop and had to turn the wheel to avoid getting hit. I called my local dealership and took the car in the next day. After they told me they tested the car, checked the fluids and with no warning lights or code, there was nothing they could do.

Feeling unsafe and not knowing when it would happen again, I called the dealership in Missoula and they said the car was unsafe and do not drive, they drove down that night, picked up my car and left me a loaner. When they checked/tested the car out and called GM they were told of 3 similar reports and seems there maybe a valve problem in the braking system... they ordered the part/replacement and hopefully my car will be delivered tonight. If the valve stays open it can affect the brakes and vacuum booster and can cause the brake petal to go to the floor and your brakes will not work.

I love my car and it is nice to know how well I have been taken care of, from the purchase of my car to the service to correct the problem, to leaving me a loaner to drive...I highly recommend Karl Tyler Chevrolet in Missoula for your next purchase/repair/service of your Chevy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like the diagnosing of issues is directly related to the competency of the dealer you're working with. Should anyone have this problem, I would advise that they contact their dealer and GM customer support directly to file a case with them. They seem to be aware of the problem, so they should be able to get you a replacement unit. 

Remember people, if your brakes go out, 

1. Pull on the handbrake
2. Downshift the car into a lower gear
3. Press down as hard as you can on the brake pedal.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rebecca said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze and when I was braking for a stop light, the brake petal went to the floor and a loud noise came from the left front of the car (tire/wheel area) the brakes stop working and could not stop. It happened again when I left my appointment, I went to use the brake, and again the petal went to the floor and the loud noise again, I could not stop and had to turn the wheel to avoid getting hit. I called my local dealership and took the car in the next day. After they told me they tested the car, checked the fluids and with no warning lights or code, there was nothing they could do.
> 
> Feeling unsafe and not knowing when it would happen again, I called the dealership in Missoula and they said the car was unsafe and do not drive, they drove down that night, picked up my car and left me a loaner. When they checked/tested the car out and called GM they were told of 3 similar reports and seems there maybe a valve problem in the braking system... they ordered the part/replacement and hopefully my car will be delivered tonight. If the valve stays open it can affect the brakes and vacuum booster and can cause the brake petal to go to the floor and your brakes will not work.
> 
> I love my car and it is nice to know how well I have been taken care of, from the purchase of my car to the service to correct the problem, to leaving me a loaner to drive...I highly recommend Karl Tyler Chevrolet in Missoula for your next purchase/repair/service of your Chevy.



Rebecca,
I would like to apologize for the experiences that you have had with your Cruze. I understand that this can be frustrating. I am happy to hear that you have found a dealership that was willing to get your vehicle in right away and fixed for you. It is also great to hear that the dealership is taking good care of you and your vehicle. Thank you for your feedback. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

I also have the NO Braking issue. Seems like it only happens in the morning when I first get in or after work when it has been sitting for awhile.After some brake pumping brakes come back. I just brought it to the dealer for second time and he assure me they will get to the bottom of it. NO warning lights no ABS pulse or noise. The strange part of the issue is that the Emergency brake fails at the same time so it is very Dangerous. Also the failure normally occurs when backing out but yesterday it happened going forward. Car is a 2011 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rebecca said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze and when I was braking for a stop light, the brake petal went to the floor and a loud noise came from the left front of the car (tire/wheel area) the brakes stop working and could not stop. It happened again when I left my appointment, I went to use the brake, and again the petal went to the floor and the loud noise again, I could not stop and had to turn the wheel to avoid getting hit. I called my local dealership and took the car in the next day. After they told me they tested the car, checked the fluids and with no warning lights or code, there was nothing they could do.
> 
> Feeling unsafe and not knowing when it would happen again, I called the dealership in Missoula and they said the car was unsafe and do not drive, they drove down that night, picked up my car and left me a loaner. When they checked/tested the car out and called GM they were told of 3 similar reports and seems there maybe a valve problem in the braking system... they ordered the part/replacement and hopefully my car will be delivered tonight. If the valve stays open it can affect the brakes and vacuum booster and can cause the brake petal to go to the floor and your brakes will not work.
> 
> I love my car and it is nice to know how well I have been taken care of, from the purchase of my car to the service to correct the problem, to leaving me a loaner to drive...I highly recommend Karl Tyler Chevrolet in Missoula for your next purchase/repair/service of your Chevy.


Sounds like ABS engagement.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

micktron said:


> I also have the NO Braking issue. Seems like it only happens in the morning when I first get in or after work when it has been sitting for awhile. I just brought it to the dealer for second time and he assure me they will get to the bottom of it. NO warning lights no ABS pulse or noise. The strange part of the issue is that the Emergency brake fails at the same time so it is very Dangerous. Also the failure normally occurs when backing out but yesterday it happened going forward. What a strange issue


The emergency brake is purely mechanical, controlled by a cable. This definitely should still be functional even with a catastrophic brake failure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rbtec said:


> The emergency brake is purely mechanical, controlled by a cable. This definitely should still be functional even with a catastrophic brake failure.


The E-brake on most cars only goes to a single wheel. If the actual brakes on that wheel are not working the E-brake won't work either.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

micktron said:


> I also have the NO Braking issue. Seems like it only happens in the morning when I first get in or after work when it has been sitting for awhile.After some brake pumping brakes come back. I just brought it to the dealer for second time and he assure me they will get to the bottom of it. NO warning lights no ABS pulse or noise. The strange part of the issue is that the Emergency brake fails at the same time so it is very Dangerous. Also the failure normally occurs when backing out but yesterday it happened going forward. Car is a 2011 Cruze LTZ RS.





micktron,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. I understand that this can be frustrating. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage as well as the name of the dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe Parking brake needs adjustment. It did not stop car going 5mph while backing out of lane way when primary brakes failed. Or maybe I could not lift the handle far enough. I assume that the 2 systems are not joined in any manner. If they were
i could find my answer.

Thanks, Micktron


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

micktron said:


> Maybe Parking brake needs adjustment. It did not stop car going 5mph while backing out of lane way when primary brakes failed. Or maybe I could not lift the handle far enough. I assume that the 2 systems are not joined in any manner. If they were
> i could find my answer.


That's a real possiblity. My parking break had to be adjusted when I got my ECO. It worked but I had to pull the handle almost to the top to get it to engage. At the recommendation of my service advisor, I had it adjusted at 1500 miles when I did my first oil change. His thought was that the cable would stretch a little in the first month or so. In your case it sounds like it needs it now.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> The E-brake on most cars only goes to a single wheel. If the actual brakes on that wheel are not working the E-brake won't work either.


The Cruze park brake should apply both rear brakes. I can't recall a vehicle that didn't work that way but there may be an oddball out there I'm not aware of. You can have no hydraulic assist and the park brake should still function.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can stop and hold most passenger vehicles with a single break engaged. I know for a fact that both my Transport and Montana the E-brake only applied to the driver side rear wheel. The Transport because I drove it across town after a front break hydralic line split. The service manager at Alpine (Pontiac) Buick GMC) and was amazed that a single break would do the job. I tested the Montana by setting the E-break and spinning the tires on ice. Only three wheels spun. 

As for the Cruze, I don't know if it's only one or both rear wheels.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> You can stop and hold most passenger vehicles with a single break engaged. I know for a fact that both my Transport and Montana the E-brake only applied to the driver side rear wheel. The Transport because I drove it across town after a front break hydralic line split. The service manager at Alpine (Pontiac) Buick GMC) and was amazed that a single break would do the job. I tested the Montana by setting the E-break and spinning the tires on ice. Only three wheels spun.
> 
> As for the Cruze, I don't know if it's only one or both rear wheels.


Both of those vehicles should have had park brake engagament at both rear wheels. It is very common for an auto adjuster, wheel cylinder or cable to stick and disallow engagement of one wheel. Those scenarios would be in line with what you experienced.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The e-brake cable on the Pontiac Transport ran from the driver's side just behind the driver's front wheel directly to the driver rear wheel. No split or crossover to the passenger rear wheel. I haven't looked but I suspect the Montana's does the same. Only one wheel engaged by the e-brake.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Transport Right rear park cable part number was 10308436. The Left rear park cable was 10308437. I know SOME models had them, maybe there was a front wheel drive, all wheel drive difference, or maybe a difference in the body length, I don't know. Did you buy it used? Maybe a previous owner removed one. It's a mystery to me, I've never personally seen one without both rear park brakes, but I'm not disputing what you saw.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would just like to point out my annoyance any time cars brakes are mentioned & someone spells them "breaks". LOL Seriously though I just had my girlfriend check our parking brake(never used, its an automatic), pulled all the way up it will not stop the car even below 5mph. I'm going to take a look tomorrow, but sounds like its not be adjusted properly. 
Once I verify I will definitely be taking it in. seems like this is common enough the dealer should be checking every car before they go out the door, my car has less than 1500miles on it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I would just like to point out my annoyance any time cars brakes are mentioned & someone spells them "breaks". LOL Seriously though I just had my girlfriend check our parking brake(never used, its an automatic), pulled all the way up it will not stop the car even below 5mph. I'm going to take a look tomorrow, but sounds like its not be adjusted properly.
> Once I verify I will definitely be taking it in. seems like this is common enough the dealer should be checking every car before they go out the door, my car has less than 1500miles on it.




spacedout,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would suggest that you take your vehicle in to your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

Got back from dealer last night.Had the car there a few nights for them to try and reproduce the issue which they couldn't until I showed up. Then the head of service tries the brakes 
in reverse and they didn't work so i told him to grab the emergency brake and it did not stop the car. He says its not designed for that it's a parking brake. So I get out of the car before loosing it on him. The dealership has some other kid call me today to say there are going to replace the computer on the brakes and car will be ready Monday. There not sure it will fix the issue but they have to start somewhere.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad they duplicated the problem. As for it's a parking brake any brake can be used for emergency stopping. However, most emergency/parking brakes don't work very well in reverse.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

micktron said:


> Got back from dealer last night.Had the car there a few nights for them to try and reproduce the issue which they couldn't until I showed up. Then the head of service tries the brakes
> in reverse and they didn't work so i told him to grab the emergency brake and it did not stop the car. He says its not designed for that it's a parking brake. So I get out of the car before loosing it on him. The dealership has some other kid call me today to say there are going to replace the computer on the brakes and car will be ready Monday. There not sure it will fix the issue but they have to start somewhere.




micktron,
I am happy to hear that the dealer is getting your vehicle fixed for you. Please keep us posted on your progress. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got the car back from the Dealer. The part he replaced was evap booster pump. Part was also referred to as Electron Vacuum Assist Pump. I mention that they 
need to adjust Parking brake as it did not stop the car from 5-10 MPH. Was told again that brake was a Parking brake only and that is not an emergency brake.
Also was told that it was self adjusting and did not require adjustment. I can't believe that GM does not have an emergency brake on this car. Every other car I have own
had a secondary braking system that was capable of stopping the car. Not in this car !!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

micktron said:


> Just got the car back from the Dealer. The part he replaced was evap booster pump. Part was also referred to as Electron Vacuum Assist Pump. I mention that they
> need to adjust Parking brake as it did not stop the car from 5-10 MPH. Was told again that brake was a Parking brake only and that is not an emergency brake.
> Also was told that it was self adjusting and did not require adjustment. I can't believe that GM does not have an emergency brake on this car. Every other car I have own
> had a secondary braking system that was capable of stopping the car. Not in this car !!!!



micktron,
I am happy to hear that the dealer was able to get your vehicle fixed! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

micktron said:


> Was told again that brake was a Parking brake only and that is not an emergency brake.
> Also was told that it was self adjusting and did not require adjustment. I can't believe that GM does not have an emergency brake on this car. Every other car I have own
> had a secondary braking system that was capable of stopping the car. Not in this car !!!!


It's all nomenclature. Manufacturers don't use the term "emergency" brake anymore because if it didn't stop you in an emergency, you could sue them. They also stopped using the term "firewall" for the divider between you and the engine compartment. It's now a bulkhead. If a firewall didn't stop an engine fire from getting into the passenger compartment you could sue them again. It's the litigious times we live in.


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

So if I park on a hill and the Brake doesn't hold the car Then I am an idiot for expecting the Brake to Work. I get it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

micktron said:


> So if I park on a hill and the Brake doesn't hold the car Then I am an idiot for expecting the Brake to Work. I get it.


Maybe that's why some people call it the break instead of the brake.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

micktron said:


> Just got the car back from the Dealer. The part he replaced was evap booster pump. Part was also referred to as Electron Vacuum Assist Pump. I mention that they
> need to adjust Parking brake as it did not stop the car from 5-10 MPH. Was told again that brake was a Parking brake only and that is not an emergency brake.
> Also was told that it was self adjusting and did not require adjustment. I can't believe that GM does not have an emergency brake on this car. Every other car I have own
> had a secondary braking system that was capable of stopping the car. Not in this car !!!!


The hand brake is NOT self adjusting. My dealership had to adjust mine. Also, I believe it is a Federally required safety equipment to have a second, independent braking system that can stop a car from low speeds. Basically you should be able to use the transmission to get down to 1st gear and then stop with the emergency brake.


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

The no Brake issue has returned and car is heading back to dealership. I think it is a master cylinder leak but dealers says
if it was that we would see it. I will return with the outcome.


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got a call from the dealer. There were able to reproduce the issue right away. They now say it is the switch that control's the Vacuum Assist. They order a new switch and it will be installed Monday. I wonder how many brake components they will replace before issue is fix. Anyone else think it's the master cylinder.


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

Got the Car back from Dealer Ship again. Car has a total different feel on the brakes now. Very grabby. If thats a word.
I am noticing a diferent pedal feel as well. Its hard to tell but I think is failed for a second going forward. I will continue to monitor over the next week and we will see how it goes.


----------



## Cruze Owner (May 18, 2012)

I'm having the exact same problem with my 2012 Chevy Cruze, which I bought brand new and it now has 9,100 miles on it. It's happened about 4 or 5 times since I bought it, always when backing out of my driveway in the morning. I'd push all the way down on the brake and the car just kept rolling!!! It only happened in the morning while in reverse and it's never happened in drive. But yesterday it happened three times, still only when in reverse but all in the middle of the day when the engine had only been turned off for 30-45 minutes each time. The third time was in a very busy parking lot, and I ended up having to use the emergency brake to avoid hitting pedestrians - thank goodness the E-brake worked. That was the final straw and I took it to the dealership today. Since it doesn't do all the time, and I'm nervous they won't be able to reproduce the problem. I guess I'll just see what they come back with, and re-post when I know more.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze Owner said:


> I'm having the exact same problem with my 2012 Chevy Cruze, which I bought brand new and it now has 9,100 miles on it. It's happened about 4 or 5 times since I bought it, always when backing out of my driveway in the morning. I'd push all the way down on the brake and the car just kept rolling!!! It only happened in the morning while in reverse and it's never happened in drive. But yesterday it happened three times, still only when in reverse but all in the middle of the day when the engine had only been turned off for 30-45 minutes each time. The third time was in a very busy parking lot, and I ended up having to use the emergency brake to avoid hitting pedestrians - thank goodness the E-brake worked. That was the final straw and I took it to the dealership today. Since it doesn't do all the time, and I'm nervous they won't be able to reproduce the problem. I guess I'll just see what they come back with, and re-post when I know more.




Cruze Owner,
I understand that dealing with issues such as this can be frustrating. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cruze Owner (May 18, 2012)

The dealership called me back and said they could not reproduce the problem and everything they've checked looks completely normal, so they don't know what the problem could be. I told him I didn't feel safe driving the car, and he assured me they'd continue to look in to it. I also called GM's Customer Service number and they are trying to reach the dealer to help diagnose the problem. GM said they would call me back as soon as they had any information. I'll keep everyone posted as this progresses.


----------



## Heavy D (May 19, 2012)

The same thing happened to me 3 days in a row in the silver legacy garage. Just rolling out of the parking space, in reverse, couldn't stop; had to stand on the pedal to stop. Took it in when we got home and they kept it two nights but couldn't verify problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze Owner said:


> The dealership called me back and said they could not reproduce the problem and everything they've checked looks completely normal, so they don't know what the problem could be. I told him I didn't feel safe driving the car, and he assured me they'd continue to look in to it. I also called GM's Customer Service number and they are trying to reach the dealer to help diagnose the problem. GM said they would call me back as soon as they had any information. I'll keep everyone posted as this progresses.




Cruze Owner,
I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you would like me to look into your case for you, you can send me a PM with your SR# (Service Request #). I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

The brake issue seams to be solved now. Not at 100%. The brakes at least stop the car now.
But every other day the pedal will go completly to the floor you can hear the air. Then it returns
to normal after some use.


----------



## MrBill (May 17, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me when backing out of the parking space at work last night. I could not stop and had to flip the shifter into drive to avoid hitting the car behind me. It is a 2011 Cruze ECO that I have had for a little over a year with 9,500 miles on it and this is the first time it has happened. There were no warning lights on the dash and as soon as I accelerated slightly in forward the brakes started to work normally. I called my service guy at the dealer and he tells me that he has not had this issue with any other Cruze to date. I will be dropping it off this afternoon and I hope they can find something.


----------



## VectorZ (Jun 13, 2012)

As a consumer shopping for a new car, this thread doesn't inspire a whole lot of confidence...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MrBill said:


> I had the same thing happen to me when backing out of the parking space at work last night. I could not stop and had to flip the shifter into drive to avoid hitting the car behind me. It is a 2011 Cruze ECO that I have had for a little over a year with 9,500 miles on it and this is the first time it has happened. There were no warning lights on the dash and as soon as I accelerated slightly in forward the brakes started to work normally. I called my service guy at the dealer and he tells me that he has not had this issue with any other Cruze to date. I will be dropping it off this afternoon and I hope they can find something.



MrBill,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you have had with your vehicle. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment with your dealer. if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

VectorZ said:


> As a consumer shopping for a new car, this thread doesn't inspire a whole lot of confidence...


VectorZ,
I understand that reading this forum may be unsettling. The forum is a place for people to discuss their concerns and get opinions. In my experience, this can often result in making a vehicle look like it has more concerns than it actually might. When you purchase a new Chevrolet vehicle it comes with a 3yr/36,000 mile Bumper to Bumper warranty. It covers the vehicle from bumper to bumper on any vehicle defect related to materials or workmanship. Original tires are covered but prorated after 12,000 miles during the terms of the Bumper to Bumper Limited Warranty. The Powertrain Limited Warranty is 100,000 miles or 5-years, whichever comes first. It is fully transferable and there are no fees and no deductibles. In addition, the Roadside Assistance and Courtesy Transportation programs are also 100,000 miles or 5-years (whichever comes first). GM will stand behind their products and will correct any issues related to defect or workmanship within the warranty period. In my opinion, as many others would agree, the Chevrolet Cruze is a great vehicle! It is fun to drive, safe, and great on fuel economy. If you have any questions or would like any other assistance please feel free to contact me; I would be happy to help you in any way that I can.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jcruze11 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sosad, did you resolve your issue. I'm having similar problem. The breaks didn't work twice until I kept pumping and the mechanic is telling me they can't find anything wrong.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the distinction needs to be made between loss of power assist, and loss of hydraulic brake actuation. It is a bit hard to say from some of the posts in here, but others seem like a vaccum assist problem. If you have a vaccum assist problem, it may feel like your pedal has gone to the floor because it becomes very hard. In these situations, you literally have to STAND on the pedal to get braking action. And yes, these cars actually have a backup electric vaccum pump for the brakes, how awesome is that? You get full power assist even with the engine off.


----------



## MrBill (May 17, 2011)

thevoid said:


> I think the distinction needs to be made between loss of power assist, and loss of hydraulic brake actuation. It is a bit hard to say from some of the posts in here, but others seem like a vaccum assist problem. If you have a vaccum assist problem, it may feel like your pedal has gone to the floor because it becomes very hard. In these situations, you literally have to STAND on the pedal to get braking action. And yes, these cars actually have a backup electric vaccum pump for the brakes, how awesome is that? You get full power assist even with the engine off.



In my case it was a complete loss of braking. When I realized the car wasn't stopping, (I was only idling in reverse), I tried using both feet on the brake pedal and it had absolutely no effect. My car is at the dealer and they were able to duplicate the problem. They contacted GM tech assistance and were told that there were other instances of the same issue and they were corrected by replacing the master cylinder. According to my service adviser they told him that, to date, there were no recurrences after this fix. The master cylinder is on back order and they hope to have it by Monday.


----------



## VectorZ (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Stacy, I've been on car forums for better than 15 years, so I completely understand that the tens of thousands of happy Cruze owners rarely take to the forums to rave about their car being problem free... That said, failing brakes and fires are quite disconcerting, the 5 year warranty is great, but that assumes that I am alive after the brake failure to take advantage of it. Looking forward to updates from Mr. Bill.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MrBill said:


> The master cylinder is on back order and they hope to have it by Monday.


Once again, I'm going speculate that this (and other Cruzen brake failures) is due to bad parts from a supplier. The automotive manufacturers have been forcing cost cutting on the suppliers for years and I believe that quality control is no longer able to catch the questionable parts going to the assembly lines. The issue that the master cylinder is on back order again raises the question of why the parts supply chain is not full after 2 years of production? Is this a part that is coming from overseas, or is it a NA made part?


----------



## jcruze11 (Jun 14, 2012)

MrBill said:


> In my case it was a complete loss of braking. When I realized the car wasn't stopping, (I was only idling in reverse), I tried using both feet on the brake pedal and it had absolutely no effect. My car is at the dealer and they were able to duplicate the problem. They contacted GM tech assistance and were told that there were other instances of the same issue and they were corrected by replacing the master cylinder. According to my service adviser they told him that, to date, there were no recurrences after this fix. The master cylinder is on back order and they hope to have it by Monday.



Twice, I place my foot on the brakes during a stop sign and the car jolted forward running the stop sign and red light by the time it stopped...and so did my heart!!! The mechanic bled the brakes and said they could not duplicate the problem. they kept it for a week and drove it around, but not incident. I'm very confused and scared to drive this car, which I haven't since I got it back yesterday. My sister drove it back because I'm still traumatized. I'm serioiusly considering trading it in...its has 19000k miles. I also read on this blog and another blog that at least 3 owners reported hitting the brake and gas at the same time causing it to jolt forward due to the closer that normal proximity of the accelator and brake, but don't know how true that is. If this is correct,, t hen that's a problem too since I won't be looking at my feet while driving to make sure it doesn't happen! Either way, GM needs to look into the enginnering design of the brakes. I just want to drive comfortably and in peace. The master cylinder situation has been mentioned many many times in different blogs.


----------



## MrBill (May 17, 2011)

I picked up my car last evening and so far it seems to be working okay. They replaced both the Master Cylinder and the Power Booster. My service adviser told me there was a stripped bolt/thread where the master cylinder attaches to the power booster. He isn't sure if this contributed to the problem or not but felt it could have. Hopefully the problem is fixed, but only time will tell.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Sosad said:


> There is no grinding noise. I have an automatic (with that low standard also). I do not think there was any lights on the dash but I was freaked and may not have seen it. I pressed on the brake and it felt like, the pressure - firmness? was not there. Like the brake was going to the floor. The first time I pumped the brake and it seemed to help. This last time I was backing up into a street so I was going faster. I pressed the brake and nothing happened. I was heading for a ditch and paniced. (yup, i am female LOL) I basically stood on the brake then started pumping again. Both ways I was slowing but just barely. Very scary feeling to use the brake and the car just keeps moving!



This has to be a troll.


----------



## Cruz11 (Jun 25, 2012)

*brakes failed*

Just had my 2011 Chevy Cruze with 11,000 miles in the dealership for the past week because the brakes failed to work and was told the braking "actuator" was replaced but the same thing happened again only worse and now it has been towed back to the dealership 6-25-2012.


----------



## BLogan (Jul 5, 2012)

We purchase a Chevy Cruze for our college aged son one year ago. It has 9,000 miles on it and we bought it so he could have a safe car driving back and forth to college. We are having the same issues with the brakes. I drove it today and it would not brake or stop while I was backing out of the driveway. He almost hit a car in the parking lot the other day. I am going to call a dealership but am wondering if I need to call GM customer service first and make the dealer aware of some sort of ongoing problem with the car. Any advice?!?!?!


----------



## dinksgal (Jul 6, 2012)

My 2011 Cruze with 7K miles is in the shop for the same issue. I could tell something was not right about 2 weeks ago, but thought maybe it was just me. However, it progressively got worse. Really noticed it when the pedal started sinking while at a stoplight. Then the next morning, I had no brakes when backing out of my driveway (used hand brake to stop). Waited a minute, then tried again and it seemed "okay" but not normal. Drove to work slowly. Took it to the dealership after work and that was some white knuckled driving. It would be okay for a few brakes, then no brakes again. GM is paying for a rental this week thankfully. My service tech also experienced the issue when driving it.

I thought it felt like the master cylinder was failing (had it happen in another car in the past), but after testing they said it was a switch not activating related to the brake booster. They overnighted the part, but I am still waiting on an update at this time. I'm crossing my fingers that it is the fix, but I've lost some confidence in this vehicle. I've only had this car for a year and this is not what you expect in a new car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dinksgal said:


> My 2011 Cruze with 7K miles is in the shop for the same issue. I could tell something was not right about 2 weeks ago, but thought maybe it was just me. However, it progressively got worse. Really noticed it when the pedal started sinking while at a stoplight. Then the next morning, I had no brakes when backing out of my driveway (used hand brake to stop). Waited a minute, then tried again and it seemed "okay" but not normal. Drove to work slowly. Took it to the dealership after work and that was some white knuckled driving. It would be okay for a few brakes, then no brakes again. GM is paying for a rental this week thankfully. My service tech also experienced the issue when driving it.
> 
> I thought it felt like the master cylinder was failing (had it happen in another car in the past), but after testing they said it was a switch not activating related to the brake booster. They overnighted the part, but I am still waiting on an update at this time. I'm crossing my fingers that it is the fix, but I've lost some confidence in this vehicle. I've only had this car for a year and this is not what you expect in a new car.


Let us know how it goes. Hopefully they fix it for you!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

For those w/a legitimate safety issue (and not user error), I suggest filing a safety complaint at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## dinksgal (Jul 6, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Let us know how it goes. Hopefully they fix it for you!


Thanks. I got my car back and the issue seems to have been repaired. They replaced the power brake booster vacuum pipe. It has only been a few days, but so far the brakes seem normal.


----------



## ronn68 (Jul 8, 2012)

I dropped my car off today for the same problem, usually happens when backing out and after the car has been sitting for awhile.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> For those w/a legitimate safety issue (and not user error), I suggest filing a safety complaint at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


Not being mean, but you've said this multiple tines already in this post. we get it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^
Sorry about that. There are a bunch of new posters to this thread.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dinksgal said:


> Thanks. I got my car back and the issue seems to have been repaired. They replaced the power brake booster vacuum pipe. It has only been a few days, but so far the brakes seem normal.




dinksgal,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue repaired for you. I would like you to let me know if you have any other issues with your vehicle. Please feel free to contact me anytime with questions you may have. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ronn68 said:


> I dropped my car off today for the same problem, usually happens when backing out and after the car has been sitting for awhile.




ronn68,
Please keep me posted on the outcome your visit to your dealer. Also if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## camarokid16 (Jul 10, 2012)

this is the problem im dealing with now i have a 2012 model and sometimes the cars brakes seem not to function well either they work but they get stuck i almost hit a silverado the other day and i pulled the e brake luckly and i went over a curb the other day i tried parking because the brakes failed i took it to the dealer and they found nothing i know theres something wrong with the car ive had it for a year now its its barley starting to cause this problem


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

My 2011 ltz rs goes in Wednesday morning for loss of brakes, while backing up, first thing in the morning. Today it started doing it while backing out of a parking space in the middle of the day. Like others it feels like a loss of power assist. The car as 21k miles and otherwise has been pretty good.


----------



## CWozniak (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you ever get an answer as to what the issues were with your car? After 16,000 km I am having the same issues that you are speaking about and the dealer is saying there is nothing they can find wrong with the car. Too nervous to take this car on the highway.


----------



## taylor1818 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have had the same problem. I have a 2011 cruze and it randomly does this! I almost backed into the shed at our home because of it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

audog said:


> My 2011 ltz rs goes in Wednesday morning for loss of brakes, while backing up, first thing in the morning. Today it started doing it while backing out of a parking space in the middle of the day. Like others it feels like a loss of power assist. The car as 21k miles and otherwise has been pretty good.




audog,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Stacy-
Thanks for your concern. The dealer has ordered a brake assist part, they could not duplicate problem exactly, but are ordering this based on what I reported as they say it could cause this problem. I have been dealing with this dealer for 30 yrs, and they know that I won't bring them an issue that isn't really happening, so I guess they trust me, as I do them. 
I will keep you posted once part arrives and is installed. I must add that the service writer was very concerned about the safety of the car and tried to talk me out of driving it while waiting on parts.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

audog said:


> My 2011 ltz rs goes in Wednesday morning for loss of brakes, while backing up, first thing in the morning. Today it started doing it while backing out of a parking space in the middle of the day. Like others it feels like a loss of power assist. The car as 21k miles and otherwise has been pretty good.


Everybody that has had an occurance of the brakes failing, even momentarily, need to file a report with NHTSA.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

lisacolleen said:


> I am wondering how many other people have had the braking issue? I bought my daughter a 2011 cruze, thinking it would be a safe vehicle for her. Last tuesday as she was driving home from a friends house, her brakes failed. They were "soft" the whole drive home. As she applied the brakes to stop, the car would not stop and she hit a concrete boom truck. Air bags did not deploy either. Car totaled and my daughter has numerous injuries.


Wow, that's scary! You should file a case immediately! Chevy, needs to get their **** together with this car. I hate to say it but the more negative things I read like this, the more I think i'll be certainly taking a look at some other compact cars.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lisacolleen said:


> I am wondering how many other people have had the braking issue? I bought my daughter a 2011 cruze, thinking it would be a safe vehicle for her. Last tuesday as she was driving home from a friends house, her brakes failed. They were "soft" the whole drive home. As she applied the brakes to stop, the car would not stop and she hit a concrete boom truck. Air bags did not deploy either. Car totaled and my daughter has numerous injuries.



lisacolleen,
I am very sorry to hear about the experience that your daughter has had with the Cruze. Has anyone been in contact with Chevrolet Customer Service regarding this concern? If you have can you send me the SR# or the VIN so I can look into this for you? If you have not can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I just talked to dealer, apparently the part that was ordered to attempt repairs is on back-order and has not arrived yet. Others must be having the same problem, or maybe there are no parts for the Cruze in inventory?


----------



## MaryK (Jul 27, 2012)

I just bought a 2011 Cruze with 7k miles on it. I have the same brake problem and when I contacted my service department again yesterday (they have had the car for 16 days - which is longer than I had it before I took it back) has said, "after they talked with General Motors they found the original part number for this has been removed from stock probably due to problems that you are experiencing and they are expediting new ones to cars down like yours."

Can anyone translate this for me? Is this car dangerous and should I try to return it?

I am driving a Chevy Cruze loaner now and have experienced the hesitation describe by the original post. I tried to do something good by "buying American", but I'm very concerned now that I made a terrible choice and would like advice on this: should I try to get out now or will this be okay in the end?


----------



## LisaKent (Jul 5, 2012)

I have this issue and it has been at the dealer for 2 plus weeks. It is a switch and a booster pump that is needed. The pump is on "national back order." GM is aware of the issue now so your dealer needs to keep investigating. This is a safety issue. Don't give up. Call GM directly and let them lead you through the process.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MaryK said:


> I just bought a 2011 Cruze with 7k miles on it. I have the same brake problem and when I contacted my service department again yesterday (they have had the car for 16 days - which is longer than I had it before I took it back) has said, "after they talked with General Motors they found the original part number for this has been removed from stock probably due to problems that you are experiencing and they are expediting new ones to cars down like yours."
> 
> Can anyone translate this for me? Is this car dangerous and should I try to return it?
> 
> I am driving a Chevy Cruze loaner now and have experienced the hesitation describe by the original post. I tried to do something good by "buying American", but I'm very concerned now that I made a terrible choice and would like advice on this: should I try to get out now or will this be okay in the end?


MaryK,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand that this can be frustrating to deal with. I would like to set up a service request for you with GM. In order for me to open an SR for you I will need to gather some further information. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Update on my 2011 LTZ RS brake issues. After a lengthy wait for parts, a brake booster was replaced to cure the brake issue of first thing in morning or after lengthy sit, brakes don't work correctly when backing up. The part was replaced two days ago. So at noon today, I went out for lunch, backed up and NO BRAKES!!!!! Almost hit a minivan. After putting in drive and going forward, car has been normal for the rest of the day. So, guess the part didn't fix the issue. Car goes back to dealer on Monday, and they are giving me a loaner until mine is fixed. And I traded a CTS in on this?


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I just came in a week later for brake noises. this morning metal rattling. When I pulled up to the dealer there was a car that looked just like mine already up in the "pre owned" section. This car just got to Thailand a year ago.

I'm thinking about doing the same thing. I lost my Honda City that served me for 6 years without 1 problem and $6,400 cash to buy this. Now I'm out my City, my money and in return I got a noisy car and a loan payment.

If it wasn't because the service at the dealer is nice and they're really trying to help me I would've sold it already.

I still have the unresolved wind whistling, AC ticking. Vanity mirron was put back after it fell off in my hand. center console button is in a bag somewhere. fell off too.

Now I have thump on the rear right and rattling on the rear left brakes.

I was thinking about a Honda Civic 2012, but that was just recalled for drive shaft problems. Recession cars suck.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

audog said:


> Update on my 2011 LTZ RS brake issues. After a lengthy wait for parts, a brake booster was replaced to cure the brake issue of first thing in morning or after lengthy sit, brakes don't work correctly when backing up. The part was replaced two days ago. So at noon today, I went out for lunch, backed up and NO BRAKES!!!!! Almost hit a minivan. After putting in drive and going forward, car has been normal for the rest of the day. So, guess the part didn't fix the issue. Car goes back to dealer on Monday, and they are giving me a loaner until mine is fixed. And I traded a CTS in on this?



audog,
I would like to look into this issue further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Cruze back from service after another week. Problem fixed. Booster pump AND switch this time. I got to drive an Impala loaner during the week. That thing was huge compared to my Cruze. Glad car is back


----------



## JeniGreat71 (Sep 4, 2012)

I too have issues with my brakes in the mornings when I back out of my driveway. When I step on the brake at the end of the driveway its usually fine but after backing into the street and stepping on the brake the brake is as hard as a rock and it takes 4 times as long for the car to stop. Luckily, it started happening before we went to Tennessee so I knew better than to back down the driveway of the home we stayed at which was on the side of a mountain because when a backed up to turn around before going down the driveway guess what...the brakes didn't work like they are supposed to. I too feel like the car is going to be the death of me because the dealer tells me the same thing, "we can't get it to do that for us". I'm so tired of feeling like my life and the lives of those that ride in my car is no big deal to them.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

It's the booster and switch, call email GM, take it back to dealer and let them know there is a tech bulletin. It took a couple of try's for my car to act up for the dealer, but once it did,they were all over it and got it fixed. GM wants you to be happy, so they will get it taken care of.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JeniGreat71 said:


> I too have issues with my brakes in the mornings when I back out of my driveway. When I step on the brake at the end of the driveway its usually fine but after backing into the street and stepping on the brake the brake is as hard as a rock and it takes 4 times as long for the car to stop. Luckily, it started happening before we went to Tennessee so I knew better than to back down the driveway of the home we stayed at which was on the side of a mountain because when a backed up to turn around before going down the driveway guess what...the brakes didn't work like they are supposed to. I too feel like the car is going to be the death of me because the dealer tells me the same thing, "we can't get it to do that for us". I'm so tired of feeling like my life and the lives of those that ride in my car is no big deal to them.




JeniGreat71,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your concern as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SUPERSTRIPE21 (Sep 8, 2012)

the exact thing same things are happenning with our 2011 chevy cruze ... what a piece of trash this car is !!!!!!!! brakes failed twice and now they replaced the master cylinder .... oh ... at 24,000 klm the air conditioner went along with all the problems you have had .... we are taking GM to arbitration and going to see what will happen there ... WHAT A LEMON !!!!


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

VectorZ said:


> As a consumer shopping for a new car, this thread doesn't inspire a whole lot of confidence...


I am shopping for a new car as well.

This does not look good for GM to having an issue such as this.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> VectorZ,
> I understand that reading this forum may be unsettling. The forum is a place for people to discuss their concerns and get opinions. In my experience, this can often result in making a vehicle look like it has more concerns than it actually might.


Stacy, would you buy a new Cruze for your 16 year old kid to drive ?


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Once again, I'm going speculate that this (and other Cruzen brake failures) is due to bad parts from a supplier. The automotive manufacturers have been forcing cost cutting on the suppliers for years and I believe that quality control is no longer able to catch the questionable parts going to the assembly lines.


Very bad move to cut costs this far at the expense of quality. 

My research so far shows that some 2011 manual trans cars have piss poor quality clutches. Some Cruzes AC compressors bearings are going out prematurely. 

All three of these issues are a direct result of crap quality parts from GM suppliers. There is no excuse to cut quality this far!

As a new car shopper, I would gladly pay a couple hundred more dollars for a vehicle that has HIGH quality parts to begin with.

I have no yet ruled out the Cruze on my short list. But it's not looking too good at this point.

Better get your feces consolidated GM!

I


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

silverls said:


> Not being mean, but you've said this multiple tines already in this post. we get it.


No. It does need repeating. You have an extremely dangerous safety issue here that NEEDS reported to the FEDS !








 Originally Posted by *cwerdna* _For those w/a legitimate safety issue (and not user error), I suggest filing a safety complaint at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)._


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Everybody that has had an occurance of the brakes failing, even momentarily, need to file a report with NHTSA.










Originally Posted by *cwerdna* 
_For those w/a legitimate safety issue (and not user error), I suggest filing a safety complaint at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)._


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

SUPERSTRIPE21 said:


> the exact thing same things are happenning with our 2011 chevy cruze ... what a piece of trash this car is !!!!!!!! brakes failed twice and now they replaced the master cylinder .... oh ... at 24,000 klm the air conditioner went along with all the problems you have had .... we are taking GM to arbitration and going to see what will happen there ... WHAT A LEMON !!!!


SORRY GM. You LOST another potential buyer here.

You just got crossed off my short list. I've been shopping for awhile and have driven several Cruze's. I love they everything about them, but I'm not willing to risk my (or other innocent's) lives with this very, very dangerous issue! Totally UNACCEPTABLE for a 2011-2012 made vehicle.

Oh, BTW, I live in Ohio and really, really wanted to buy an Ohio made car to support all the Union workers here.

I hope you do a total recall on this issue and get the problem fixed BEFORE someone gets KILLED!

C-YA !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> View attachment 4825
> Transport Right rear park cable part number was 10308436. The Left rear park cable was 10308437. I know SOME models had them, maybe there was a front wheel drive, all wheel drive difference, or maybe a difference in the body length, I don't know. Did you buy it used? Maybe a previous owner removed one. It's a mystery to me, I've never personally seen one without both rear park brakes, but I'm not disputing what you saw.


I bought it new with ~120 miles on the odometer. It was the first model year. The ebrake only went to one wheel. When I used it the van pulled to the left. If both rear wheels were engaging the van wouldn't pull. I never had any brake related pulling issues in 12 years when using the main braking system.

My Montana AWD was purchased new as well (4 miles on the odometer.) Sitting on ice and setting the parking brake would allow all but the left rear wheel to spin in both directions (Drive and Reverse). Once again the parking brake only applied to one wheel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Labrat0116 said:


> Stacy, would you buy a new Cruze for your 16 year old kid to drive ?


I'm not Stacy, but I did buy a 2012 Cruze LS MT for my 18 year old. Purchased it five months after I bough myself a 2012 Cruze ECO MT.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Labrat0116 said:


> Very bad move to cut costs this far at the expense of quality.
> 
> My research so far shows that some 2011 manual trans cars have piss poor quality clutches. Some Cruzes AC compressors bearings are going out prematurely.
> 
> ...


You are correct in saying some 2011 manual trans cars. Some. Also, some A/C compressor bearings are going bad prematurely. Some. 

You say these are issues of crap quality parts from GM suppliers. To be accurate, they are quality control issues with suppliers, period. Do you really think that these suppliers supply parts to only GM? Think again...



Labrat0116 said:


> No. It does need repeating. You have an extremely dangerous safety issue here that NEEDS reported to the FEDS !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it does not need repeating. You said it once, and we get it. Saying the same thing repeatedly makes you a spammer. Let's not go there. 

Keep a very close eye on how many posts some of these people with problems have. I too could go on any Honda, Toyota, or Hyundai forum and start making up stories regarding severe safety issues, rake up 4 posts (like the original poster in this thread), then leave, never to be heard from again. Always be critical of the sources of your information.


----------



## Sosad (Nov 13, 2011)

My car still the same. The fixed breaks aren't fixed, engine still runs ruff,, tranny sucks, and now the whole car jerks real hard. Anyone know how I can get something else, make gm to take it back? I have told my husband to sue when this car gets me killed. Help!


----------



## Sosad (Nov 13, 2011)

SUPERSTRIPE21 said:


> the exact thing same things are happenning with our 2011 chevy cruze ... what a piece of trash this car is !!!!!!!! brakes failed twice and now they replaced the master cylinder .... oh ... at 24,000 klm the air conditioner went along with all the problems you have had .... we are taking GM to arbitration and going to see what will happen there ... WHAT A LEMON !!!!


How did u get arbitration? Help


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How many times has the car been back for each issue? It might be time to lemon-law the car, if it's been 4 or more times into the dealer for the same issue.


----------



## Sosad (Nov 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You are correct in saying some 2011 manual trans cars. Some. Also, some A/C compressor bearings are going bad prematurely. Some.
> 
> You say these are issues of crap quality parts from GM suppliers. To be accurate, they are quality control issues with suppliers, period. Do you really think that these suppliers supply parts to only GM? Think again...
> 
> ...


I was the original poster. I get really tired of fussing with this car and ignore the break problems, which supposedly were fixed.... Not! On top of everything else it is now jerking really hard. I am so very tired of this vehicle and the complaining.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like it's time to either try harder to get GM to fix your current car/swap for a new one, or it might be time to take the financial hit on it and sell/trade it in. Time is money, and life is too short to have a headache sitting in the driveway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Labrat0116 said:


> Stacy, would you buy a new Cruze for your 16 year old kid to drive ?


Labrat0116,
Yes, I would definitely buy my 16 year old child a new Cruze to drive (if I had a 16 year old that is lol). I understand by reading this forum sometimes your thoughts on a vehicle can be pushed in the wrong direction. This forum is a place that most people use to find solutions for their problems or just want to vent about issues they may have had with their Cruze. The Cruze is a very safe and reliable vehicle, and I am sure there are many other people that would agree with me on that. The Cruze is equipped with 10 standard air bags along with standard StabiliTrak, Traction Control, ABS with Brake Assist and OnStar. The Cruze also offers an extraordinary complement of personal technologies including standard SiriusXM Radio, Bluetooth for Phone, a USB port and OnStar with Turn-by-Turn Navigation with eNav. Available systems include navigation audio, Remote Start, Pioneer Premium Audio, Rear Parking Assist and, for 2013, Chevrolet MyLink, Rear Cross-Traffic Alert, Rear Vision Camera and Side Blind Zone Alert. And it is also backed with the best coverage in America - With 3-year/36,000-mile bumper-to-bumper and 5-year/100,000-mile powertrain coverage with courtesy transportation and 24-hour roadside assistance.

I would suggest that you go to your local dealership and take a Cruze for a test drive and see if it will fit you or your child's needs. I would be happy to answer any other questions you may have so please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SUPERSTRIPE21 (Sep 8, 2012)

email me and i can fill you in on a few things that you may be interested in ... [email protected]


----------



## SUPERSTRIPE21 (Sep 8, 2012)

hey labrat .... do yourself a favour and DO NOT GET ANYWHERE NEAR THE CRUZE !!! this car has been a TOTAL disaster to say the least !!!! at 7k the tranny slips bad ... this is the way the car is supposed to run the service manager tell my girlfriend ... at 16k its getting worse .... at 22k we give the gas pedal a step to get going and the car decides its not moving .... at 23k trying to make a left hand turn on a pretty busy street only to have a 2 second lag from the time i press the gas to the time the car starting to go ... had more than enuff time to beat the car coming to me but in 2 seconds at 35 miles an hour that car was more than 100 feet closer to us ... at 24k the air conditioner decided to blow hot air and 2 days later the brakes failed ... and the brakes have since failed again and yet again after having them say it was fine the second time they said they fixed the brakes ... and that old familiar sentence ... we could not duplicate your problem ... IF YOU CAN BLOODY BELIEVE THAT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPERSTRIPE21 (Sep 8, 2012)

hi there sosad .... email me at [email protected] we dont have a lemon law here in canada but we do have arbitration ... ill fill you in on how it works ... in the states theres the lemon law that will help you as well ... you have to prove to the panel or arbitrator that your car is indeed unsafe ... we have workorders and tranny issues and acceleration issues along with the brake failures ...


----------



## SUPERSTRIPE21 (Sep 8, 2012)

stacey .. i have to give you credit on the great job you are doing ... my hats off to you for real !!! im not really sure you know how dangerous some of these cars really are ... as you say ... im sure there are alot of happy cruze owners ... and rightfully so ... but the same problems arising from differant cruze owners is more than a coincidance ... i dont think you would feel safe in the car im driving or the others for that fact ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sosad said:


> My car still the same. The fixed breaks aren't fixed, engine still runs ruff,, tranny sucks, and now the whole car jerks real hard. Anyone know how I can get something else, make gm to take it back? I have told my husband to sue when this car gets me killed. Help!




Sosad,
I understand your concerns as well as frustrations with the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you as well as get a Service Request open for you with GM. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SUPERSTRIPE21 said:


> stacey .. i have to give you credit on the great job you are doing ... my hats off to you for real !!! im not really sure you know how dangerous some of these cars really are ... as you say ... im sure there are alot of happy cruze owners ... and rightfully so ... but the same problems arising from differant cruze owners is more than a coincidance ... i dont think you would feel safe in the car im driving or the others for that fact ...



SUPERSTRIPE21,
I would like to thank you for words of support. I really do appreciate your feedback. I would also like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. Have you been in contact with GM of Canada regarding these issues? I would like you to PM with more details on your situation. You can also include your VIN in the PM. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SUPERSTRIPE21 (Sep 8, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> SUPERSTRIPE21,
> I would like to thank you for words of support. I really do appreciate your feedback. I would also like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. Have you been in contact with GM of Canada regarding these issues? I would like you to PM with more details on your situation. You can also include your VIN in the PM. I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


i have sent you an email to your inbox stacy ... thank you


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

lisacolleen said:


> I am wondering how many other people have had the braking issue? I bought my daughter a 2011 cruze, thinking it would be a safe vehicle for her. Last tuesday as she was driving home from a friends house, her brakes failed. They were "soft" the whole drive home. As she applied the brakes to stop, the car would not stop and she hit a concrete boom truck. Air bags did not deploy either. Car totaled and my daughter has numerous injuries.


To everyone here who might come across this thread, the above quoted would be defined as a troll post. New user comes in, has only one post on this board, and makes claims that cannot be justified, explained, or replicated with the intention to degrade the car. The user claims their car was totaled and air bags did not deploy on a frontal collision. Such an outlandish claim without any response is suspicious at the least. Posts like this serve absolutely no purpose other than inciting unnecessary drama. 

I have deleted this post and sent the user a private message further inquiring about the issue. I will un-delete the post if the user ever responds to my private message. 



SUPERSTRIPE21 said:


> hey labrat .... do yourself a favour and DO NOT GET ANYWHERE NEAR THE CRUZE !!! this car has been a TOTAL disaster to say the least !!!! at 7k the tranny slips bad ... this is the way the car is supposed to run the service manager tell my girlfriend ... at 16k its getting worse .... at 22k we give the gas pedal a step to get going and the car decides its not moving .... at 23k trying to make a left hand turn on a pretty busy street only to have a 2 second lag from the time i press the gas to the time the car starting to go ... had more than enuff time to beat the car coming to me but in 2 seconds at 35 miles an hour that car was more than 100 feet closer to us ... at 24k the air conditioner decided to blow hot air and 2 days later the brakes failed ... and the brakes have since failed again and yet again after having them say it was fine the second time they said they fixed the brakes ... and that old familiar sentence ... we could not duplicate your problem ... IF YOU CAN BLOODY BELIEVE THAT !!!!!!!!!!


We here at CruzeTalk do the best we can to help people with their problems. We also know that the vast majority of us have absolutely no problems. We are well aware that there are trolls out there whose only purpose is to talk down on a car, for whatever motive or reason. The original poster in this thread is a great example; a user who has an issue, does not respond to any inquiries or questions from other members, and never comes back to report on the outcome. What's to say this is a legitimate problem from that user?

I have begun to understand that a great deal of your dissatisfaction is due to your dealership's incapacity to correctly diagnose and resolve your problem. Please do not forget that GM dealerships are simply privately owned and privately operated entities that are licensed to sell and service GM products. They are not GM, and they often do not reflect GM's willingness to have an issue resolved. In any case where a dealership is unable to resolve your issue, a phone call should be made immediately to GM customer support so GM can intervene and, if necessary, send out a service engineer to diagnose your specific vehicle more closely. 

I deleted one of your posts because it served to do absolutely nothing other than incite unnecessary drama. I understand your frustration and I as well as the rest of the CruzeTalk staff and the members here are more than willing to help you with any issues you may have, but we prefer to do so without overreaction. We're here to help. Please keep that in mind. 



SUPERSTRIPE21 said:


> first things first ... i hope that your daughter is going ok !!! any chance that you could contact me thru email please ? were having the same problems along with other things that are really a disgrace for a new car ... were taking GM to arbitration here in ontario .... thx [email protected]


As I pointed out above, this user only has one post, and that user never came back to report on the outcome of their issue. They made claims (such as the airbags not going off despite a frontal collision - absolutely impossible if you knew how they worked) and never came back. Consider the critical facts before believing anything you read on the internet. 

At this time, I have recommended that you contact GM customer support and file a case with them. Please report back on the outcome of that communication.


----------



## Sosad (Nov 13, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Sosad,
> I understand your concerns as well as frustrations with the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you as well as get a Service Request open for you with GM. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, thank you for your interest. I do not know how to PM you. Sorry. Could you let me know how?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Click on the Chevy Customer Service in the "who's post" column on the left. Then click on "Private Message".


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sosad said:


> Stacy, thank you for your interest. I do not know how to PM you. Sorry. Could you let me know how?



Sosad,
I have sent you a PM so all you will have to do is reply to my message. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

You probably just don't know how to drive it, the first thing I noticed when test driving these is that the brake pedal has a lot of travel. It feels like they're not working but it just takes more to get them to engage, when you need them they work great! As for hesitation when taking off and poor shifting you need to be very easy on the gas. Push the gas pedal easily and gradually as well as the brakes, you need to push the pedals in a fluid motion until the car is fully broken in, baby it. The transmission not engaging is because when you come to a stop the car will put itself in neutral, I'm guessing you noticed this while stopped on a slight incline? Then when you let off the brake the car probably rolled backwards a little, this is a very good design which will save in maintenance costs. I let my girlfriend drive mine once and yea, felt all the same things you did lol. These cars take some learning but once you get it down I guarantee you it will be the best thing you've ever driven


----------



## pennyj1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm having the same problem. The brake pedal is hard to depress & the brakes are very slow to respond when I back out of the garage in the morning. It has been a minor concern for 6 months or so until I realized that it also occurs when I'm leaving the parking lot at work, inching out onto the street to check for oncoming traffic. It was alarming to need to yield & have the brakes take longer than expected to respond. I've had the car for 16 months & it hasn't always done this. I took it to the dealership for oil change, tire rotation, 10,000 mile check-up & recall repair two days ago & was told that other Cruze owners reported having "spongy" brakes but no explanation has been identified. If it continues to be a concern or worsens I'm to take it in & they'll check into it further...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pennyj1, how high does your handbrake lever pull before it engages? If it's more than slightly over half way to the arm rest you need to have your rear brakes manually adjusted. This can make a huge difference in how the brakes feel - they're a hydraulic system and if the rear brakes aren't engaging soon enough the system doesn't pressurize in the front as quickly because more brake fluid has to be pushed to the back.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pennyj1 said:


> Hi, I'm having the same problem. The brake pedal is hard to depress & the brakes are very slow to respond when I back out of the garage in the morning. It has been a minor concern for 6 months or so until I realized that it also occurs when I'm leaving the parking lot at work, inching out onto the street to check for oncoming traffic. It was alarming to need to yield & have the brakes take longer than expected to respond. I've had the car for 16 months & it hasn't always done this. I took it to the dealership for oil change, tire rotation, 10,000 mile check-up & recall repair two days ago & was told that other Cruze owners reported having "spongy" brakes but no explanation has been identified. If it continues to be a concern or worsens I'm to take it in & they'll check into it further...



pennyj1,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your brakes. I would like to look into this and get a service request open for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## micktron (Apr 18, 2012)

Were back with more news. As expected the brakes were not 100% fix. Just last week the pedal started going to the floor.
Very mushy. I brought it back in and discussed with server manager. It was decided to change the master cylinder. As this was being change the brake booster broke on mechanic so they replaced it as well. I get a call the car is ready. Picked up car yesterday and notice the brakes are not working very well. The pedal sounds like an air pump. so I drove it back in to service 
and service manager agreed this was not how it was when he tested it. SO we left the car. What is next in the brake saga.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like your service manager recognizes the problem and wants to get this fixed as well. Brake systems haven't changed that much since the advent of ABS systems.


----------



## cstonya (Jun 5, 2013)

My son just told me about his brakes not working properly. Its a 2012 Cruze. He said it has happended a couple of times so far - usually as slow to almost idle speed. We are taking it into a Chev Service Center this week. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry about the break issues that you have been experiencing. Please keep me posted and remember that if you need any assistance I am here on the forum ready to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tsmoody (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm having the same issue with the brakes when n reverse. I'm taking my 2012 cruze to be looked at next week. I have only had it a month. I'm hoping this isnt a bad sign. I had my vibe for six years and never had one problem with it. It seems like a dangerous issue and I was just in a car accident and don't want to be in another.


----------



## Ohiocruzeowner (Jun 29, 2013)

*2012 cruze*

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 29,000 had my brakes go out twice, pedal went all the way to the floor, then they would work again. Almost got hit by another car while stopping at a stop sign at 4 way intersection. The other time I was in reverse and almost went over an embankment. Had it towed to dealer as I refused to drive in like they asked. Said they checked the entire braking system and didn't find any problems so they replace master cylinder. When I asked if that was the problem for sure or just a guess they didn't have an answer for me. You think that when you buy a new car you will be safer than in your old car. I have a 1992 Geo Metro XFI that I trust the brakes on more!! i just wonder if the master cylinder was the problem for sure and does that mean it won't act up again and be the death of me?? the thought will always be in the back of my head as I drive the hills of Southeastern Ohio. I also had my trunk latch quit working with finger touch and they had to replace part for that. Then there was the recall for fire hazard. What else is in store, getting close to 36,000 and end of warranty. Just got car back today so we will see....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohiocruzeowner said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 29,000 had my brakes go out twice, pedal went all the way to the floor, then they would work again. Almost got hit by another car while stopping at a stop sign at 4 way intersection. The other time I was in reverse and almost went over an embankment. Had it towed to dealer as I refused to drive in like they asked. Said they checked the entire braking system and didn't find any problems so they replace master cylinder. When I asked if that was the problem for sure or just a guess they didn't have an answer for me. You think that when you buy a new car you will be safer than in your old car. I have a 1992 Geo Metro XFI that I trust the brakes on more!! i just wonder if the master cylinder was the problem for sure and does that mean it won't act up again and be the death of me?? the thought will always be in the back of my head as I drive the hills of Southeastern Ohio. I also had my trunk latch quit working with finger touch and they had to replace part for that. Then there was the recall for fire hazard. What else is in store, getting close to 36,000 and end of warranty. Just got car back today so we will see....


Hi,

So sorry to hear that you've had so many problems with your 2012 Cruze. If there is anything we can do to assist please do not hesitate to let us know. 

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AlDee (Aug 12, 2013)

Sosad said:


> I have had my cruze eco 7,000 miles. I have had the transmission not engage, hesitation on taking off (of course always happens pulling out into traffic) running rough engine, hard shifting and now I go to use the brakes and nothing happens. This car scares me! It is going to get me killed. And the dealership says it doesnt happen to them when they drive it so therefore they will not do anything about it. Do you suppose the warranty will cover hospital/funeral costs? Seriously though, is anyone else having brake problems? It, so far, only happens when I first start up so I thankfully am not going fast. I am so disgusted; all the money to pay for it and I got a lemon. The ironic part is we got a new car for my safety because of the time I put in on the road and the night time hours. I felt safer in my 1999 Grand Am.


Was this problem ever resolved? My daughter's Cruz is having similar problems after 13,000 miles. The pads and rotors look fine, and the brake fluid is fine, but the brakes intermittently cut out. Sometimes it stops ok, and sometimes not. It was intermittent at first, but now getting worse. I'm going to try the dealer, but wanted to know if this was a common issue with this model. 13,000 miles is to low to be having brake issues in my opinion.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AlDee said:


> Was this problem ever resolved? My daughter's Cruz is having similar problems after 13,000 miles. The pads and rotors look fine, and the brake fluid is fine, but the brakes intermittently cut out. Sometimes it stops ok, and sometimes not. It was intermittent at first, but now getting worse. I'm going to try the dealer, but wanted to know if this was a common issue with this model. 13,000 miles is to low to be having brake issues in my opinion.


Vac assist pump for the brake booster is failing. Take it in, leave it with them overnight, and ask that they drive it in the morning (engine vacuum will be at its lowest at a high idle in the morning).

Chevy Tech support is well aware of this problem - if the dealer "cannot duplicate" the issue, ask that they give them a call.


----------



## sandi3d (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the same problem.. When I am backing up out the driveway the break pedal hardens.. almost like the car died and sometimes I can release the pedal and it will let go, letting me break.. but this morning I had to throw the car into park to avoid hitting the neighbor's mailbox!! Taking it into the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## sandi3d (Sep 9, 2013)

cstonya said:


> My son just told me about his brakes not working properly. Its a 2012 Cruze. He said it has happended a couple of times so far - usually as slow to almost idle speed. We are taking it into a Chev Service Center this week. We'll see what they say.


What did they say??


----------



## Rkirby49 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have the exact same problem I have keep every one of my service trips and when I wreck due to brakes not working its on them


----------



## cruzegirl1971 (Aug 14, 2012)

This has a recall on it.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

cruzegirl1971 said:


> This has a recall on it.


Chevy recalling 293k Cruze models over potential brake failure - Autoblog



> According to a report from the _Detroit Free Press_, General Motors is getting ready to recall around *293,000 *Chevrolet Cruze models due to an issue with the power-assisted brakes. On 2011 and 2012 model year Cruze models equipped with the 1.4-liter turbocharged four-cylinder and the six-speed automatic transmission (a combination that excludes the Cruze Eco), the brake booster can fail, making it harder for drivers to stop, requiring more braking effort than expected.
> 
> The article says that GM has reported 27 crashes from this problem but no injuries, and the fix for the issue seems to be a new power brake vacuum pipe. GM has not announced the recall and there is no official notice on the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration website as of this writing, but doing a quick check of customer complaints shows plenty of instances where Cruze drivers lost braking power.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> Pennyj1, how high does your handbrake lever pull before it engages? If it's more than slightly over half way to the arm rest you need to have your rear brakes manually adjusted.
> 
> This can make a huge difference in how the brakes feel - they're a hydraulic system and if the rear brakes aren't engaging soon enough *the system doesn't pressurize in the front as quickly because more brake fluid has to be pushed to the back*.


Sorry Sir. That is totally incorrect information that goes against the Laws of Physics.

Hydraulic pressure in a brake system must be the SAME from Point A to Point B through out the whole system. If it is not, there is a very, very SERIOUS problem.


----------

